# Continuous Play



## marketingmagic (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Tivo that I was hoping to use for my kids where it would just play the programs one after the other that I recorded for them. Can't do it of course, stops after every show and those shows are only 10 minutes long.

Would love an option or way of setting up the shows to just play one after the other.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

marketingmagic said:


> I have a Tivo that I was hoping to use for my kids where it would just play the programs one after the other that I recorded for them. Can't do it of course, stops after every show and those shows are only 10 minutes long.
> 
> Would love an option or way of setting up the shows to just play one after the other.


Are the programs copy protected? If not, I suggest you use TTG to get them off the TiVo, convert them to MPEG-2 using something like Video Redo, stitch them together using something like Nero, and then spool them back using TTCB to the Tivo as one big program.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> Are the programs copy protected? If not, I suggest you use TTG to get them off the TiVo, convert them to MPEG-2 using something like Video Redo, stitch them together using something like Nero, and then spool them back using TTCB to the Tivo as one big program.


That's certainly a workaround. (And if you are willing / able to hack your unit there is another one that will let you create playlists).

But I wish TiVo had just gone ahead and added this feature. It's been asked for on and off for long enough that I remember when the stated reason for wanting to be able to create a playlist was to simplify the output of multiple shows using Save to VCR.

(And then it was to simplify dumping multiple shows to a DVD burner, and the kids programming angle would also be mentioned from time to time)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

wow, for once the HR20 has a feature tivo doesn't??? Not that I like my HR20 better than my tivo's, but if you just hit play on the folder you play them all in a row.

I would TTG them and connect them yourself.


----------

